# 2011 Morel Progress maps



## MAttt

4 states so far!
The Morels are starting there slow march until they find there way Home
to Michigan!

*http://www.morelmushroomhunting.com/morel_progression_sightings_map.htm*


----------



## wartfroggy

Road trip to Tennessee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michigan Mike

Starting to see some decent finds from down south.

*http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html*


----------



## knockoff64

Michigan Mike said:


> Starting to see some decent finds from down south.
> 
> *http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html*


More than 4.

Ga, Tn, Ky, Nc, Sc, Tx, Ar, In, Ms, Al, Ca, Or.


----------



## knockoff64

S. Illinois has a few blacks up now. 

Getting real close.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER

Almost time John!

I'm gonna have to fix a u-joint in the truck, but after thats done I'll be ready for some road trips!


----------



## Michigan Mike

Ohio is finding there first few!

http://www.morels.com/ohio/guestbook.html


----------



## esgowen

i work in illinois 4 days a week come home on thursday nights the trees are starting to bud i hope i get a chance to do some looking around next week i found a state park about 30 miles from where i work i talked to some locals and they said people pickum there so im gonna give it a try also on my way home today stopped at a gas station in lower mi. and there where wild flowers blooming in the grass next to it i might go poke around some of my early spots just to see what there is.


----------



## Oger

When should i start looking on my property?


----------



## MAttt

Oger said:


> When should i start looking on my property?


It depends what county your property is in and how
the season goes,
But in general from mid April until the end of May.


----------



## Oldgrandman

Our crocuses (spelling ?, my wife isn't home LOL) came up this week. With some rain and 50+ degree temps, we should be hearing from hypox.....


----------



## Michigan Mike

Although not on the map I know they are finding a few in
Ohio, Missouri and illinois.
Seen another report of a few micros being found in
Southwest Michigan.(still none with a picture yet)

A couple of pics posted here.

http://www.morels.com/ohio/guestbook.html

http://www.morels.com/photos/

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------



## Michigan Mike

See a couple of Michigan reports here inc. esg's but
map has not been updated yet.

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------

